# Füllstandsmessung Ultraschall Wago



## tomrey (27 September 2013)

hi all,
misst jemand seinen Zisternenfüllstand mit Ultraschall per Wago?
Ich suche einen geeigneten Messfühler und eine passende Baugruppe für meine 750-881.
Wichtig ist eine 2-adrige Anschlussmöglichkeit (Kabel bereits im Boden).
Genauigkeit reicht mit +-10cm bei 4m max. Tiefe.
dank+gruß


----------



## repök (27 September 2013)

Wir setzen häufig radar von vega ein. die gibts auch als 2-draht umformer usw.


----------



## tomrey (28 September 2013)

nee, danke, radar wohl nicht.
hab allerdings auch schon viele negative aussagen zur empfindlichkeit von ultraschall gelesen...
dies fiel mir beim surfen auf:
http://www.icplan.de/seite28.htm
die druckdose in einer ht-muffe erscheint mir genial, dazu 2-adrig, 0-10v und u.a. 24DC.
ich glaube, das werde ich mir näher anschauen.
ist zwar wohl keine kommerzielle lösung aber für den einsatzfall: was solls?
hat da zufällig jemand auch schon gesehen? meinungen? erfahrungen?
gruß


----------



## Blockmove (28 September 2013)

Bei 4m ist wohl ein Drucksensor die günstigste Lösung.
Vernünftige US-Sensoren sind da wesentlich teurer.
Bei billigen US-Sensoren ist die Anbringung of schwierig, da die Schall-Keule bei 4m schon recht groß ist.
Ausserdem sind sie auch noch temperaturabhängig.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## riesermauf (2 Oktober 2013)

Hallo
ich verwende für meinen Regentank eine Pegelsonde der Fa. Tecson
http://www.tecson.de/pegelsonden.html
Die Pegelsonde funktioniert tadellos, der Preis war für mich auch o.k.


----------



## tomrey (6 Oktober 2013)

danke, und wo kauft man sowas?


----------



## forellengarten (8 Oktober 2013)

tomrey schrieb:


> hi all,
> misst jemand seinen Zisternenfüllstand mit Ultraschall per Wago?
> Ich suche einen geeigneten Messfühler und eine passende Baugruppe für meine 750-881.
> Wichtig ist eine 2-adrige Anschlussmöglichkeit (Kabel bereits im Boden).
> ...



Ich habe fast die gleichen Vorgaben wie Du und momentan einen SRF06-Ultraschallsensor (ca. 15 euronen) verbaut (4-20ma-Schnittstelle, 2-wire). Messung geht anstandslos stabil, sofern keine Hindernisse (Kabel, Leitungen) im Weg sind.


----------



## tomrey (8 Oktober 2013)

ok, danke allen, ich habe mich hierfür entschieden:


tomrey schrieb:


> http://www.icplan.de/seite28.htm
> die druckdose in einer ht-muffe erscheint mir genial, dazu 2-adrig, 0-10v und u.a. 24DC.


...und eine 2-kanalige AI gebayt...
gruß


----------



## forellengarten (8 Oktober 2013)

Den Absolutdruck zu messen ist vielleicht die einfachste Variante, bringt aber den Nachteil mit sich dass das Ergebnis deiner Messung der anliegende Wasserstand PLUS der aktuelle Luftdruck ist.

Bei einem starken Tiefdruckgebiet mit einem realistisch anzunehmenden sehr niedrigen Luftruck von ca. 980hPa und andererseits bei einem vorbeiziehenden Hochdruckgebiet mit 1040hPa hast eine Messwertschwankung von 60cm(!), bei gleichem Wasserstand. Mag bei sehr tiefen Zisternen egal sein, bei einer weniger tiefen wären für mich +/- 60cm Meßfehler nicht akzeptabel. 

Wenn die Druckmessung das Mittel der Wahl ist ist m.E. nur eine Differenzdruckmeßsonde sinnvoll (oder den aktuellen Luftruck aus dem Messergebnis rausrechnen, sofern in der SPS verfügbar)


----------



## forellengarten (8 Oktober 2013)

sorry, doppel gepostet - Admin, wenn geht bitte löschen


----------



## tomrey (8 Oktober 2013)

ok, dann sollte ich die kalibrierung bei mittlerem luftdruck machen und habe max 30cm (akzeptablen) unterschied - richtig gedacht?


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (8 Oktober 2013)

forellengarten schrieb:


> ..980hPa und andererseits bei einem vorbeiziehenden Hochdruckgebiet mit 1040hPa hast eine Messwertschwankung von 60cm(!)..


Wenn ich nicht irre ist es nicht ganz so schlimm, 60hPa entsprechen 60mbar oder 60mmWS. Bei mir bekannten Druckmesssonden (P+F, Endress+Hauser) ist ein dünner Schlauch durch das Kabel nach außen geführt, über den der atmosphärische Druck als Referenzdruck zur Verfügung steht.


----------



## riesermauf (9 Oktober 2013)

Die Tecson Pegelsonden haben auch diesen dünnen Schlauch durch das Kabel.
Die Pegelsonden kann man direkt bei Fa. Tecson bestellen.


----------

